# هندسة الغاز!!!



## mr lonly (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​وكل عام وانتو بخير واعاده الله عليكم بالخير والصحه,,,,
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وحبيت اسالكم عن تخصص هندسة الغاز هو تخصص اصبح مستقل عندنا عن هندسة البترول فحبيت اسال متخصصين البترول اكيد يدرسون عن الغاز فلو كان مستقل هل راح يكون صعب او لا:11:ومشكورين​


----------



## mr lonly (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ياشباب تكفون مساعده
:55:


----------

